# 1st time user of Watco finishing wax



## Jimmiedandy (Dec 9, 2008)

I am using Watco satin finishing wax on a walnut project. I have been applying the product as instructed on the can twice a day for a week. I have been increasing the time up from the recommended 10 minutes before wiping. I have wet sanded with the wax. The problem I am having is: the finish isn't building up, actually the finish isn’t even there, because the wax has a mineral spirits base it seems to be evaporating away completely within 8 hours of application. I didn't use a grain sealer. The project has no end grain showing. Is this product designed for complete finishing? Is it better used in combination with something else? Will it ever build a finish?


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

What is it you expect wax to do ?. As a finish it is useless it offers no protection of any kind not even water vapor,and it adds a never ending maintenance routine. If you like the way it looks or smells fine.By the way mineral spirits is one of the solvents used to remove wax,so I assume it is used sparingly in the wax you are using.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Jimmiedandy (Dec 9, 2008)

*Reply to Jerry*

I was hoping for a hand rubbed oil finish. The product is called "finishing wax", I assumed it was a finish. I would say the mineral spirits content is very high based on the smell, and the way that it strips the moisture out of my hands, not to mention it seems to strip the previous coat. The can says I can't cover this wax with Poly unless I first strip it with a wax stripper. Is there another product that I can use over this?


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

You would be farther ahead to remove the wax with mineral spirits and lots of paper towels,turning often to remove the wax not just spread it around. If it were me I would apply shellac to seal any wax or anything else and then decide what if anything else is needed.

Regards

Jerry


----------

